# When Is President Trump Going To Award The Medals?



## Flanders (Mar 27, 2017)

https://tse1.mm.bing.net/th?id=OIP.kCIKp6mdabnG_S3HpDTMLAEsEk&pid=Api&w=183&h=181

*Members of the Freedom Caucus are catching hell from media mouths because they stuck to their guns. Had their stand taken place in a shooting war every one of them would have received a Distinguished Medal of Honor. (Do not expect to find a word in the media about profiles in courage.)  

On the other hand, Democrats infected the country with a deadly Socialist disease the media is trying to pass off as a common cold. Proof: The worst thing media mouths ever said about Democrats was that chicken soup and a little bed rest was the best cure for the bubonic plague. 

Tea Party conservatives should not become discouraged by the horse manure media mouths will be spreading around in the weeks and months ahead. They are fighting for their lives right alongside Democrats and establishment Republicans. Every one of them knows that the public’s trust is at stake. More to the point, media mouth influence with their paymasters will evaporate should a repeal-only bill ever gets to President Trump’s desk. Repeal-only is what press barons, the insurance industry, Wall Street, and Mitch McConnell fear more than they fear anything else:   *

But as soon as that provision came out, caucus members said it wasn’t enough. They wanted Congress to, in effect, start over: Pass a repeal-only bill, then come back with replacement legislation later on, with their input.​
That idea, however, would have been dead on arrival in the Senate.​
How a secret Freedom Caucus pact brought down Obamacare repeal
           By Rachael Bade, Josh Dawsey and Jennifer Haberkorn
           03/26/17 07:03 AM EDT
           Updated 03/26/17 09:39 AM EDT

How a secret Freedom Caucus pact brought down Obamacare repeal​
*NOTE:  Repeal & Replace is the strategy that was designed to save the ACA. Replace & Repeal put media mouths in the position they are in today. Now, they have no place else to go; so they must continue to sell that idea to a public that wants no part of Obamacare under any name. Ryan even called it the American Health Care Act. He never told us how many Americans were for it.*





Freedom Caucus vice chairman Jim Jordan hatched the pact to bind the Freedom Caucus together in negotiations and ensure the White House or House leaders could not peel them off one by one. | AP Photo​http://static2.politico.com/dims4/d...-170324-jim-jordan-freedom-caucus-ap-1160.jpg

*Incidentally, if REPLACE is the word of the hour, Paul Ryan needs to be replaced by Rep. Jim Jordan if for no other reason than Americans like winners. Jordan is a winner while Paul Ryan has been on the wrong side of everything he touched including Mitt Romney. Between them they gave Obama a second term.  (Reduce the 2012 election to a race between vice presidents and Ryan would lose to Joe Biden —— a man who was never right about anything in his entire political life.) *

Exclusive — Discussion About GOP Replacement to Paul Ryan as Speaker of the House Intensifies in White House, Congress
   by Matthew Boyle
   24 Mar 2017

Exclusive — Discussion About GOP Replacement to Paul Ryan as Speaker of the House Intensifies in White House, Congress - Breitbart​
*Voters do not get to elect speakers or Senate majority leaders, but voters do get to nominate Tea Party conservative Republicans next year. That fight must begin now. The other side is already on the offensive; most notably in the way media portrays the Freedom Caucus, Tea Partiers, and conservatism itself. It matters not a whit to the media that the vast majority of Americans want the ACA gone. 

My point. A lot more conservatives in both Houses of Congress is a much-needed insurance policy against Paul Ryan and Mitch McConnell should they remain GOP leaders. Be sure of one thing. Those two will get medals of honor from the media when they sabotage the will of the American people at every turn if they succeed in salvaging Obamacare. 

Finally, because President Trump supported Paul Ryan’s bill I am not at all convinced that he will sign a REPEAL-ONLY BILL. A veto-proof majority appears to be out of reach in 2018. A reasonable number of additional Tea Party conservatives in Congress can hold the fort until 2020 provides the required seats to finally kill Obamacare, and hopefully bury Democrat party socialized medicine once and for all.     *


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 27, 2017)

Congress members should have to use the same health care programs it provides for the rest of us plebs...


----------



## Flanders (Mar 27, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Congress members should have to use the same health care programs it provides for the rest of us plebs...


*To Moonglow: I would add Social Security and pension plans to your suggestion.

Incidentally, media mouths are saying Ryan’s bill would have repealed Obamacare, when, in fact, the American Health Care Bill (AHCA) gave Obamacare eternal life. Media lied about it before Ryan pulled it —— they will lie about it until hell freezes over.

I understand why media mouths lie but this puzzled me:*

Rep. Ted Poe announced Sunday his resignation from the conservative House Freedom Caucus over the group’s role in killing a bill that would have repealed and replaced Obamacare.​
By S.A. Miller
           Monday, March 27, 2017

Ted Poe quits House Freedom Caucus over health care debacle​
*Had Ryan’s bill been signed into law Democrats would have made it stronger and more destructive incrementally just as they do everything else. Rep. Poe must know how Democrats work. With Socialist incrementalism in mind I would to like to hear Poe explain exactly how voting for Obamacare-lite would have repealed it!

I would also like a guarantee that the Supreme Court will not do the same thing for the AHCA that Chief Justice Roberts did for the ACA.*


----------



## Flanders (Mar 27, 2017)

*Which establishment Republican asshole thought up this one?*

“We were sent here to govern . . .”​
*VIDEO   ▼*

GOP rep on ObamaCare repeal: ‘Maybe next year’

GOP rep on ObamaCare repeal: ‘Maybe next year’
   By The Hill staff - 03/24/17 05:54 PM EDT​
*Does Rep. Tom Reed know that a repeal-only bill qualifies as governing? Or is it that he did not get the memo from the vast majority of Americans who see repeal-only as the kind of governing they want.  *


----------



## TheOldSchool (Mar 27, 2017)

GOP Makes Good On 2009 Promise To Block President’s Healthcare Bill


----------



## Flanders (Mar 29, 2017)

Flanders said:


> A lot more conservatives in both Houses of Congress is a much-needed insurance policy against Paul Ryan and Mitch McConnell should they remain GOP leaders.


*This one looks like easy pickin’:*

Utah Sen. Orrin Hatch (R) is signaling he’d be willing to step aside and not run for re-election in 2018 if former Massachusetts Gov. Mitt Romney (R), who know lives in the Beehive State, would run for his seat.

   In an interview this week with National Journal, Hatch said he “might very well consider” retiring if an “outstanding person” were to run for the Republican nomination. After being asked who that person might be, the senator said: “Well, Mitt Romney would be perfect.”​
Orrin Hatch ‘might very well consider’ stepping aside if this person ran for his seat
           Tré Goins-Phillips 2 hours

Orrin Hatch ‘might very well consider’ stepping aside if this person ran for his seat​
*Endorsing a loser like Mitt Romney will not carry much weight with Utah’s conservative Mormons who  were fed up with Hatch in 2012 who had to fight for life just to get nomination. More importantly in 2018, conservative values will do more for Mormons and the country than will sending Son Of Hatch to Congress.

p.s. Utah’s voters should be reminded that Governor Mitt Romneycare was endorsed by the late Senator Ted Kennedy in the most liberal of liberal states.*


----------



## Flanders (Apr 1, 2017)

Flanders said:


> Tea Party conservatives should not become discouraged by the horse manure media mouths will be spreading around in the weeks and months ahead.


*Media mouths are ordering horse manure by the truck load. In addition to attacks on the Freedom Caucus they are lying through their teeth in concert with the horseshit Paul Ryan and President Trump are laying down.  Deny, deny, deny, has been out for a few days. Trump-Ryan will take another run at REPEAL AND REPLACE in a second attempt to pass Obamacare-lite. These two lumps of manure are the smelliest of all:

1. The Freedom Caucus saved Obamacare when the Ryan bill did it.

2. Accuse the Freedom Caucus of obstructing the Republican party’s agenda.

At least #2 has a saving grace. Conservatives are not establishment Republicans; so they should obstruct the Republican party’s agenda. I saw it coming before Trump defeated Hillary: *


Brit Hume basically says what I’ve been saying for ten years. Conservatives cannot elect a Republican president, but they can defeat one:

​ 
   As far as Paul Ryan goes, he is between the proverbial rock and a hard place. He does not want to lose the House, nor does he want more hardcore conservatives in the House who will block his global government agenda. Any deal he makes with Trump has to look like he is all for conservative values.​
Hillary’s Inheritance

In any event —— SCREW THE PRESIDENCY. Tea Party efforts, and money, should focus on congressional seats in House and Senate.​
*In fact, Paul Ryan should never have become Speaker. See this thread:*

Eagle Forum founder and chairman Phyllis Schlafly, a decades-long conservative movement leader with tons of influence on Capitol Hill, is making explicit that in no way should Paul Ryan even be considered for the House speakership.​
Speaker With Suck Up Experience Needed

*Incidentally, Trump has been in office since January 20 and he lost more trust among conservatives than he gained since then:*


Flanders said:


> because President Trump supported Paul Ryan’s bill I am not at all convinced that he will sign a REPEAL-ONLY BILL.


*God only knows what lies media scum will tell on tomorrow’s Sunday shows in order to get Obama-lite II passed.*


----------



## SeaGal (Apr 19, 2017)

Just a few comments.

I like Paul Ryan...and don't necessarily agree with the Freedom Caucus.  Though I understand their point, they are sacrificing the practical/possible for the perfect (simplistic), imho.

Obamacare was not created to be easily repealed.  It has, like a highly invasive cancer, intertwined tendrils of itself around the spinal cord of the American health care system and the economy...as designed.  It will have to excised carefully, methodically, incrementally. 

The mantra 'Repeal and Replace' was misleading, imho.

Also, I agree that conservatives don't need to be unified in thought/solutions, debate is good - the left is unified, another word for in lockstep/group think.

Goals, however, should be commonly held.  What is the _goal_?...make healthcare more affordable and readily available to those who want it.  If parts of the ACA address that goal why eliminate that part...why not_ tweak_ if a tweak will do?


----------



## Flanders (Apr 19, 2017)

SeaGal said:


> why not_ tweak_ if a tweak will do?


*To SeaGal: A pretty good analysis; however, I strenuously disagree with “tweak.” Omnibus bills like the ACA are designed to screw the public every time. My view is REPEAL the entire ACA because there is too much funded that is hidden in Obamacare that have nothing to do with healthcare. REPEAL —— and start all over with single page bills that solves one healthcare problem at a time. 

Note that tweaking Obamacare-lite does not eliminate funding things like Obama’s Brown Shirts.*

"We cannot continue to rely on our military in order to achieve the national security objectives that we've set. We've got to have a civilian national security force that's just as powerful, just as strong, just as well-funded."​ 
*Aside from not defunding Planned Parenthood’s tax dollar abortions page 1312 of  ObamaCare provides for funding Obama’s private militia referred to as “Establishing a Ready Reserve Corps” Sec. 5210.*

​


----------



## SeaGal (Apr 19, 2017)

I do not disagree with your reasoning...and the idea of single page 'replacements' are appealing.  Do not know if they are possible in practice.  My own feelings tell me - First, do no harm. 

Correct me if I am wrong - but it is my understanding that because so many of the regulations in Obamacare are left to the HHS Sec, much can be undone with executive order or signature of the new HHS Sec.  Maybe not a permanent solution - but may get things rolling in the right direction.

President Bush's 2007 SOU Address outlined to Congress suggestions to reform the cost of health care including the availability and affordability of insurance.  Congress wanted no part of it - including Pelosi and Reid who should have been eager participants.  Obviously those fine folks wanted the glory for themselves and industry/union cronies.  So they waited until they thought they no longer had to be answerable to the American people.  They passed ACA in haste without reasonable debate and input because they had the power to do so - I don't want to see the unmaking of Obamacare done in the same way.

There is also the consideration that it is more firmly entrenched than most believed possible.


----------



## Flanders (Apr 19, 2017)

SeaGal said:


> I do not disagree with your reasoning...and the idea of single page 'replacements' are appealing.  Do not know if they are possible in practice.  My own feelings tell me - First, do no harm.
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong - but it is my understanding that because so many of the regulations in Obamacare are left to the HHS Sec, much can be undone with executive order or signature of the new HHS Sec.  Maybe not a permanent solution - but may get things rolling in the right direction.
> 
> ...


*To SeaGal: I would sign on to your take if I was not absolutely certain it is easier to cure cancer than it is to drive parasites away from the public trough. Note that the insurance industry and Wall Street’s absentee owners will rake in trillions of tax dollars in tens years if any form of Obamacare survives: *

In addition to government-dictated behavior neither Republicans nor Democrats nor the Supreme Court will do anything that diminishes Wall Street’s revenues. Supreme Court justices are creatures of the federal government; so predicting the outcome of Supreme Court cases involving tax dollars, and/or Wall Street’s income, is a walk in the park.

Reverse Domino Effect​


----------



## SeaGal (Apr 19, 2017)

Flanders said:


> *To SeaGal: I would sign on to your take if I was not absolutely certain it is easier to cure cancer than it is to drive parasites away from the public trough. Note that the insurance industry and Wall Street’s absentee owners will rake in trillions of tax dollars in tens years if any form of Obamacare survives: *



You may be right.

I'd hope to see ACA dismantled thoughtfully, prudently and surgically...without killing the host - and am not yet convinced that that isn't what is happening behind the scenes despite the crowing from the media wing of the opposition party.  I believe patience is called for, I believe the window for complete repeal is closed...and there _are_ provisions that might have been included in any reasonable health care reform.

Hubby and several respected (by me) public figures/commentators do not agree. This is one issue that I wouldn't mind at all being proven wrong.


----------



## Flanders (Apr 19, 2017)

SeaGal said:


> there _are_ provisions that might have been included in any reasonable health care reform.


*To SeaGal: Exactly so. They can be legislated in:  *


Flanders said:


> single page bills that solves one healthcare problem at a time.


----------



## danka (Nov 21, 2019)




----------

